# Bios reading not supported on this device



## Sully114 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi im trying to diagnose a dead ati 4870 1gig and cannot seem to get GPU-Z to read/save the bios information. I have tried several different versions of GPU-Z upto 5.0 and none seem to be able to read the bios on this card. Also GPU-Z is not reading memory size or type correctly, im booting my computer using an nvidia card and have the 4870 in the second pci-x slot, im running windows xpx64, im not sure if this will cause any problems.

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/01/09/bdk.png


----------



## robal (Jan 12, 2011)

Use DOS bootdisk method (atiflash) to read / write BIOS.

read here: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/34

BTW. XPx64 is quite a problematic OS. You should consider upgrading to win7 x64


----------



## Sully114 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm I have tried flashing its bios several times but in the second pci express slot as im not getting any video output from it. I have tried an automated flash using a .bat with the card in the pci express slot one but this did not seem to work either. Is xpx64 the reason i cannot read bios info in GPU Z? I have a vista x64 machine I could put the card into if this will work?


----------



## robal (Jan 12, 2011)

I think XPx64 may have something to do with this.
It's quite an awkward OS. (Windows Server 2003 x64 boxed as 'XP')

You may have more luck with Vistax64 and GPUZ.

However, if you've tried flashing in DOS mode, and have no output, that suggests your GPU is really dead.


----------



## Sully114 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm I thought this maybe the case, im thinking of trying to reball it or reflow it to see if that gets it going again. When I bought the card the it had video with coloured pixels and lines but then nothing which sounds like the gpu has unseated its self through to much heat. I will continue trying flashing it on another computer before I try that tho..Thanks..


----------



## robal (Jan 12, 2011)

That's interesting, that you mention re-soldering.

I've got a 4850 with faulty RAM  (produces typical memory-related artefacts), and I was thinking about re-soldering GDDRs using "home" method.

Have you got proper BGA equipment, or do you intent to have fun with tin foil and blowtorch ? 

Cheers,


----------



## Sully114 (Jan 12, 2011)

Im thinking of buying the BGA kit off ebay to try fix it but may have a go getting it off the cheap way. Have you managed to source replacement ram modules from anywhere? Im really using this whole experience to learn about fixing pcb components and might replace ram modules to if its cheap..


----------



## robal (Jan 12, 2011)

I tried hard, but it seems impossible to get replacement GDDR chips.
Unless you're OEM and want to buy a reel of 1000 of them 

So far, the only source of GDDR chips I know of, is another fried card.
For 4850 and 4870 that would be 4800 series, some 4700-series cards and some of geforce line: 8800GT and 9800GT.
You need to check your GDDRs and search other cards using the same.

I've heard that it's possible to boot on a card with some of GDDR chips missing, and that it will result in parts of screen containing gibberish.
If that's the case, one could try desoldering one chip and 'see' the changes in artefacting (and maybe tell you whether the unsoldered chip was the faulty one or not).

Cheers,


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 12, 2011)

Well if you want to go cheap, there is always the oven method.  I've resurrected a 6800GT that was completely dead with no video output, an xbox 360 that needed the southbridge chipset reflowed, and the latest was a 9800GTX that had memory artifacts.  350 degrees F for about 9 to 10 minutes and each of them have come back to life.  Just make sure to prop the card on standoffs or something.  The first two times I removed the heatsinks and any plastic I could; on the 9800GTX I threw the whole thing in since it was free from a co-worker and I didn't feel like messing with it much.  Both ways the outcome was the same.


----------



## Sully114 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive tried to cook it already actually but only at 200C I will give it another go this weekend at 350C and see what happens. I repaired my xbox and laptop this way and they have been fine since..


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 12, 2011)

Couldn't hurt giving it one more shot, just to clarify though I was baking it at 350 Fahrenheit (so about 175 C).  I let the oven pre-heat then put it in for about 10 minutes.  Take out, allow to cool, then hopefully use revived card.


----------



## Sully114 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for that Beertintedgoggles I will try cooking it again..Also does anyone know how to diagnose a bad ram module on a graphics card? is there anyway to test the modules whilst still on the board? Also could a bad ram module stop my card outputting video? One thing I forgot to mention was that the card also had two bad capacitors which I have now replaced, before replacing them the card was getting very hot around this area where there are several mosfets and smaller capacitors. Im also wondering if maybe the mosfets have packed up, again does anyone know if bad mosfets could stop the card from outputting video? Sorry for all the questions this is the first time ive replaced pcb parts.


----------

